# integrity



## senga89

Sziasztok, az érdekelne, hogy az alábbi szövegben az "integrity", hogy értelmezhető? Értem a szó jelentését, viszont ebben az összefüggésben nem kapom a megfelelőt. Előre is köszi.

"No matter how talented, educated,rich, or cool you believe you are, how you treat people ultimately tells all. Integrity is everything."


----------



## Zsanna

Szia senga89 és üdv a fórumon,

Tényleg nem könnyű lefordítani, bár bizonyos szövegkörnyezetben lehet, hogy elmenne egyszerűen az_ integritás_.
Ha valami könnyen, gyorsan érthető kifejezés kell, akkor a _feddhetetlen_ szó (vagy) valamelyik szinonimája kellene. 
Szóba jöhetnének szerintem a következők: _becsületes_, _tisztességes_.


----------



## SReynolds

Sosem tudtam jól lefordítani én sem az _integrity_t, szerencsére nem is vagyok olyan pozícióban, ahol erre rászorulok.

A _becsület(esség_) vagy _tisztesség_ a legjobb megoldás szerintem, ezek a szavak fedik le legjobban az angol szó jelentését (őszinteség, morális egyenesség, jó erkölcs, ...). Ebben a kontextusban talán az utóbbi jobb lenne.

A _feddhetetlen_ is jó lenne, de valamiért nekem először valamilyen rendészeti/katonai kontextus jut eszembe róla (bűnügyi előzmény vagy előélet).


----------

